# Rib Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did spares, country style and beef short ribs. Mighty good if I do say so.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Good lookin as usual


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks Fantastic Pay.


----------

